# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Fake super antivirus Pro program trojan found

## Melouise

I have serious infection of this virus. I could not do anything to fix it as it would deny access to virus scanners even if from external drive. I have finally been able to run your tool from the external drive and now I can access my anti virus scanner. I hve run AVG antivirus and have deleted or vaulted the viruses it fopund. I have run ccleaner. I have downloaded Hijack this as your toolkit advises and also Kapersky . I had in fact run kapersky first and thus found these instructions. I was able to also run superantispyware and found trojans which were quarantined and then removed. I then used ccleaner and deleted files that were found (mostly dlls and temp internet) and now I am sending you sys info report as your program directs after running it.

----------


## Aleksandra

Your system seems to be clean. Do you have any problem now?

----------


## Melouise

Have followed all of the steps in "before you post" guide and am now going to upload archived logs of scans.  The virus seems to be gone but who know for sure. It is no longer redirecting the browser to porno sites or to the fake anti virus program site.  The virus had many pop ups in red trying to scare me into thinking I need to buy this fake program to make it stop.  That has all ceased since running the scans.  I was unable to run any scan or get on internet to download these programs so had to use another computer to download them and copy to external disk.  Superantispyware seems to have found the culprit and quarantined it and the other programs did the rest.


Upload resultFile saved as	

091130_004323_virus_4b12eafbea289.zip
File size	51443
MD5	a1fe6f6b35571d8c9fb99f1b735ffae9

File uploaded, thank you!

----------


## Rene-gad

> Have followed all of the steps in "before you post" guide


No, you haven't:  


> Attach the logfiles created during the system analysis (AVZ - *virusinfo_syscure.zip*, AVZ - *virusinfo_syscheck.zip*, HJT - *hijackthis.log*) to the message. There should be *3 logs* in general.

----------

